# breeding morio worms



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

success hehe:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: first time aswell am well chuft wid me self:no1:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey mate nice one, I am looking to do a bit of this my self and just wondered whats the best way to make the worms turn in to beetles?

the only ones I get turn in to the big smelly beetles are the ones that escape. I got about 6 big beetles at the moment collected from my bedroom floor is this enough to get going?

Also what best substrate to use with these?

Thanks


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

*morios*

as its me first time i dnt no to much but the way i got mine to turn to beetles was to seperate them i used empty baby food jars and put a tiny pinch of wheat bran the stuff they come in in the bottom of the jar with one morio i did this with 50 of them after a few days they curl up this meens there ready to turn in to the lil alien type things dnt no the proper name this is wen i put them in a bigger tub with about an inch of wheat bran wen the lil aliens start to darken and you can see the legs and anteni starting to form this is wen they are about to turn in to beetles i put small amounts of food and water crystals for them some egg crates and a toilet roll tube for them to hide in also to lay there eggs on hope this helps:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been attempting to breed some morio worms for a while now, managed to get the worms to pupate and turn into beetles no problem but I never seem to get any babys. I have 1-2 inches of oats for substrate and feeding dishes with water crystals and fresh fruit.

How long did it take for you to get babies? I've had mine for months now with no signs.

Your point about them laying in the egg crate is interesting, I have toilet roll tubes. I have noticed lots of little bits in the bottom of the tubes but assumed it was poop. If they are eggs they certainly haven't ever hatched!

Congrats on your success :2thumb:


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

i also cut a toilet tube in half long ways and to make two half tubes and with a hacksaw blade put cut on the under side longways for them to lay there eggs in as i read on internet they likr to lay there eggs in cracks of wood and stuff so i imatated this hope this helps to not to sure how long it tuk till i had babys as alot of my bettles turnd at diff times i just looked in oneday and the substrate was moving wel crawling with tiny worms am going to do it on bigger scale soon wen i c how many i get from this: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I've tried twice now and failed miserably both times. I can pupate them and get beetles, but the beetles die within a day. Well done you!

Kat


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

A small tip, place egg crates in the beetle's tub, they hide in it and it partially stops them from eating their eggs and young larvae.


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

also put small amounts of water gel in a bottle lid and also feed lettuse leaves and bit of carrot and spud make sure to take none eaten food to prevent moldi have had some bettles lat nearly two month ther still alive now i left the rest of the dead beetles in for food for baby morios hope this helps too: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

I went to clean out my food dish when I noticed a piece of oat moving by itself. Sure enough there where lots of tiny babys in the food bowl. I don't know if I was previously throwing the eggs away or if they just started laying for some reason. Either way I have baby worms finally! Yeah my beetles have been alive for months now, I think I've only had one death so far.


----------

